# نماذج مخططات منازل صغيرة و متوسطة المساحات



## gates (23 مارس 2011)

نماذج مخططات منازل صغيرة و متوسطة المساحات

نماذج   مخططات    منازل    صغيرة  و  متوسطة  المساحات





​ 
نماذج   مخططات    منازل    صغيرة  و  متوسطة  المساحات




​ 
التحميل من هنا


----------



## iraqivisionary (24 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## gates (24 مارس 2011)

العفوووووووووو


----------



## مهندس عزت النجار (24 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## gates (25 مارس 2011)

العفو


----------



## Mohammed_x (25 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## كمال كمال كمال (25 مارس 2011)

حياك اللة على مجهوداتك القيمة


----------



## gates (25 مارس 2011)

العفو


----------



## salleh_moh (26 مارس 2011)

والله رائع وجيد جدا هذا الموضوع وبارك الله فيك 
ولاكن انا محتار فى مخطط لقطعه مقاسات الشقة بها 7.7م * 11م وهى ناصية والجهة الشرقية والشماليه بها مبانى ملاصقة والغربية والجنوبية شوارع عرضها 6 م
ارجوا من معاليكم مساعدتى فى ايجاد حل لها


----------



## gates (26 مارس 2011)

good luck


----------



## gates (26 مارس 2011)

*الدعاء من فضلكم *


----------



## safa aldin (26 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## DR.CASIO (26 مارس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور والله يجزيك الخير
على جهدك


----------



## gates (27 مارس 2011)

العفو أخي


----------



## gates (28 مارس 2011)

*الدعاء من فضلكم *


----------



## علاء يوسف (28 مارس 2011)

كل الشكر


----------



## gates (28 مارس 2011)

العفو


----------



## عماد داود (29 مارس 2011)

thankx my bro gates


----------



## gates (29 مارس 2011)

العفو أخي عماد


----------



## lilia_yousef (29 مارس 2011)

الله بارك


----------



## gates (29 مارس 2011)

شكراا لمرورك أخي


----------



## gates (30 مارس 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## صافي النائلي (30 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك حلو جدا . بس ممكن مخطط مقترح لبيت على مساحة قطعة كاملة مقاس 12*25م مع الشكر


----------



## gates (31 مارس 2011)

سأبحث أخي


----------



## حيدر الأثري (31 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## gates (31 مارس 2011)

العفو


----------



## gates (1 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## حاتم المختار (1 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك وحياك الله


----------



## LOLIM (2 أبريل 2011)

يسلموووووووووووووو


----------



## صفاء النجم (3 أبريل 2011)

اسال الله عزوجل ان يزيدك من فضله


----------



## الجغرافي العراقي (4 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## gates (4 أبريل 2011)

العفو


----------



## gates (5 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## gates (6 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## gates (7 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## سبع الجبل (8 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سبع الجبل (8 أبريل 2011)

تكفون ارغب مخطط ثلاث شقق في دور واحد


----------



## moadaa (12 أبريل 2011)

جهد مشكور 
بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## سميرالسلطاني (13 أبريل 2011)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkks


----------



## gates (16 أبريل 2011)

العفو أخي


----------



## yyaasseerr (16 أبريل 2011)

الله يسلم يديك ومشكوووووووووووووووووورررر


----------



## gates (17 أبريل 2011)

العفو


----------



## gates (18 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## gates (19 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم​*​


----------



## ammar hussain (20 أبريل 2011)

مُفيدة كثير


----------



## مهندس - محترف (21 أبريل 2011)

معرفتش أحمل من الموقع 

بس 

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## gates (22 أبريل 2011)

العفو


----------



## ghufranalhashmy (22 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لكم


----------



## gates (23 أبريل 2011)

العفو أخي


----------



## gates (24 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## ahmed ezeldeen (24 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمدطة (24 أبريل 2011)

شكرا


----------



## gates (26 أبريل 2011)

*العفو*​


----------



## gates (27 أبريل 2011)

ردودكم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد19882010 (27 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك واكثر من امثالك


----------



## gates (29 أبريل 2011)

*العفو​*


----------



## gates (16 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (17 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (18 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## لهيبـ الشوقـ (18 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Imad Ghorashi (18 يونيو 2011)

ابداع حقيقى


----------



## gates (20 يونيو 2011)

thanks


----------



## أبومطلق (20 يونيو 2011)

جميله ورائع موهبه فذه


----------



## gates (21 يونيو 2011)

thanks


----------



## قيس الحسني (22 يونيو 2011)

مشكور اخوي بارك الله بيك


----------



## dm3al3yon (22 يونيو 2011)

gates
شكراً لك لدي سؤال بعد اذنك لماذا وضع في هذا المخطط :
http://eng2all.com/up//uploads/images/eng2all.com-f303f90e55.jpg
لمساحة المخطط با الملي متر mm ولم يضعها با المتر هو كتب 700 ملي متر لماذا لم يضع 7 m 
هل هناك فرق او اختلاف في طريقة وضع نوع القياس للمساحات اوللمخططات ؟
وشكراً لك


----------



## gates (23 يونيو 2011)

good luck


----------



## gates (25 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (26 يونيو 2011)

ردودكم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## gates (27 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## ر.م علي (27 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أغلى من الروح (27 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك تصاميم حلوه ماشاء الله 
وربي يجزاك خبر


----------



## gates (29 يونيو 2011)

welcome


----------



## باطل (30 يونيو 2011)

مشكور مشكور


----------



## gates (30 يونيو 2011)

welcome


----------



## dream175 (2 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم مشكووور اخوي لكن هذا ثاني موضوع لك ادخله والتحميل من نفس الموقع ولا ندري كيف نحمل من هذا الموقع اما تعطينا طريقة التحميل او ترفعه على موقع ثاني مثل الميديا فاير لاهنت اخوي الكريم وشاكر لك


----------



## gates (2 يوليو 2011)

my brother dream click in here for download the file


----------



## لمياء بنة أحمد (3 يوليو 2011)

بارك اله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا
شكرا أخي


----------



## ابوعمار الشمري (3 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا مع تحياتي


----------



## gates (4 يوليو 2011)

welcome


----------



## gates (6 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (9 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## رسول الفهد (12 يوليو 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## غادة عبد الكريم (12 يوليو 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## سامي الحسيني (12 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ياسر السعودي محمد (13 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه


----------



## gates (20 يوليو 2011)

welcome


----------



## gates (21 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (22 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (23 يوليو 2011)

you are welcome


----------



## mohammad almohands (23 يوليو 2011)

يسلووووووووووووو


----------



## gates (26 يوليو 2011)

welcome


----------



## gates (28 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------

